# What is on your list of survival skills to learn?



## PrepperForums (Nov 21, 2014)

What is on your list of survival skills that you would like to learn? Why?

How do you plan to learn these skills? Books? Classes? YouTube videos?

What skill do you think is the most overlooked?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Skills I want to learn: Pottery, alternative construction (i.e. sandbag buildings), trapping, fine tune my soap making.
How will I learn: Books and trial & error.
Most Overlooked: Food preservation


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I agree with Auntie , she said it just right .


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

My list is crazy long. There are so many survival skills that I would like to get proficient with, but most are related to the desire to live a self sufficient lifestyle.

I can fish. I enjoy fishing. I absolutely, positively, without a doubt LOVE eating fish, but somehow, I have never been the one to clean the fish. Likewise, I have never butchered a chicken, or any other critter. Nor have I learned to preserve the meat, long term. I think it is high time I learn. 

I suck at tying knots. How is it that as a kid I was a Girl Scout that got every single badge, but I still struggle with knots?

I can shoot (mostly rifles) but I can't properly take a gun apart and clean it. I think it is way past time for me to learn. I also want to get proficient with handguns.

I make a nice campfire, and I can cook over fire without issues, but I have never made fire without fire, such as matches or a lighter. I want to learn multiple ways.

I could keep typing all night, but I know if I do, it will overwhelm me. I need to start with one thing at a time.

I try to learn from all sources, including friends, family, forum communities, and YouTube, but the best way (in my opinion) is to get out there and do it. I have also been looking into some local meetup groups that get together to teach and learn a lot of the skills I am most interested in spending time doing.

The most overlooked skill? The basics are obvious (shelter, water, fire, food) but I think a lot of people overlook security beyond the gun they are carrying.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^^^ Hmmm ..............


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> ^^^^^^ Hmmm ..............


Are you making fun of me? :tango_face_grin:

Maybe it's because I raised a couple of boys (a couple of girls too) but for some reason the guys always did the "dirty work".

Unfortunately, that means I didn't learn that part of survival.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Cricket said:


> Are you making fun of me? :tango_face_grin:
> 
> Maybe it's because I raised a couple of boys (a couple of girls too) but for some reason the guys always did the "dirty work".
> 
> Unfortunately, that means I didn't learn that part of survival.


Never, my Dear....... well okay, maybe just every once in a while.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Cricket said:


> My list is crazy long. There are so many survival skills that I would like to get proficient with, but most are related to the desire to live a self sufficient lifestyle.
> 
> I can fish. I enjoy fishing. I absolutely, positively, without a doubt LOVE eating fish, but somehow, I have never been the one to clean the fish. Likewise, I have never butchered a chicken, or any other critter. Nor have I learned to preserve the meat, long term. I think it is high time I learn.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you need to grab one of those sons and go camping. Catch some fish and learn to build a fire without a lighter, then clean and cook those fish.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Auntie said:


> Sounds like you need to grab one of those sons and go camping. Catch some fish and learn to build a fire without a lighter, then clean and cook those fish.


I have 2 camping trips already scheduled for this fall and early winter. I am sooooo ready.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Get a magnesium fire starter and practice before you go. It takes a little practice but you can do it! Don't put the magnesium on your favorite plate, the magnesium might ruin it. Not that anyone in my family has ever done that. Watch a few videos about cleaning fish and you will be set.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I guess starvation would learn me to eat fresh water fish.

In the river behind me and in the lake out front, there tons of large mouth bass and northern pike.

There are also huge snapping turtles, some almost three feet across.

My problem is I gag at the smell of those fish raw or cooking.

Not much of a fan of salt water types either, I do like haddock, steamed clams and pickled herring.

You can add to that king Oscar sardines in oil, no crabs, lobster or other.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

@Cricket:
Walmart camping g section had an emergency fire starter kit by UST that comes in a waterproofish case. About $8. I bought one for the heck of it, but combined with cotton balls and Vaseline, my 6 year old granddaughter built a small campfire.
Seriously, it was that easy.


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

I just picked up a magnesium firestarter. Can't wait to get out and test it. It's been a dry summer and we have fire bans on practically everywhere. Not a good summer for campfires.

Knots are something I'd like to learn more of, and their practical uses. 

Water filtration is also something I'd like to start figuring out. I've got it down pretty good 'in theory' but it's the practice I need. 

And of course, food preparation and preservation. I can clean a fish, but everything else is unknown to me. And then what to do with it all after.. completely overwhelmed with the options. I need to choose one and become proficient at it. 

Most of my learning is from reading, usually several online sources. I am trying to remember to check YouTube moving forward. 

Something often overlooked, I think up here anyway, would be self defence. First and foremost, firearms. It's just not on the forefront of Canadian minds. I only personally know one other that shoots.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Cricket said:


> Are you making fun of me? :tango_face_grin:
> 
> Maybe it's because I raised a couple of boys (a couple of girls too) but for some reason the guys always did the "dirty work".
> 
> Unfortunately, that means I didn't learn that part of survival.


I let my daughter do the dirty work except she doesn't like cleaning fish either but will gut a buck in a heartbeat Kids can't figure them out


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

On a serious note, and do not construe the post as bragging.

If there is something that I should learn that I would need and that I have not listed please post it, and don't put in humility either.

Navigation, land, with map and compass, ocean, with map,compass, sextant and chronometer.

I have navigated around the country and the Caribbean, with compass, Loran and sextant with an artificial horizon, plus ground based navaids. 

I know how to shoot, hunt, repair guns and can build them from just a block of steel.

Operate lathes, mills surface grinders, gun drills, broaches, etc.

Weld, mig, tig and gas.

Carpentry work, finished and rough, made all my own kitchen cabinets 35 years ago.

Masonry work.

Electrical work, plumbing, repair my oil burners.

Hold a general class amateur ticket, and a complete HF through VHF station capable of 1,500 watt output on HF SSB and 400 on VHF. 

I grow food that is long term storable, such as potatoes and carrots.

I can 3/4's of what I grow.

Built my own grain mill.

I log on my land for my wood stove, built my 25 ton log splitter in 1989.

Automotive repair.

First responder trained and some above.

I can sew with a machine and by hand, have a foot treadle operated 1930's Singer sewing machine.

I have almost everything to build a wood gasifier to run the truck, missing the ambition. 

Oh, yeah, I can start a fire with flint and steel, still have my fathers from his boy scout time in the 1920's.

What am I missing? remember, I am bugging in.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

It's not bragging, really. Most country boys with military experience have most of those skills because of being raised a certain way. We had auto and shop classes, dad was a welder fitter, uncle rebuilt farm implements for a living after being a Ford trained tractor mechanic during WWII. Most of the men in the family were farmers or construction workers. Throw in Uncle Sam's school for boys, and you get a well rounded education denied to so many people today raised in urban, electronic technical world.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

@SOCOM42 Working with metal and pottery?


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I need to learn to navigate by the stars.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

PrepperForums said:


> What is on your list of survival skills that you would like to learn? Why?
> 
> How do you plan to learn these skills? Books? Classes? YouTube videos?
> 
> What skill do you think is the most overlooked?


I would like to learn more medical skills. The appropriate use of medicines. Obvious reasons.

Books and a good friend is a physician and another is a Dentist.

One of the most overlooked skills would be knowing how to use tools safely and effectively.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Auntie said:


> @SOCOM42 Working with metal and pottery?


Auntie, my primary vocation was as a toolmaker and a tool design engineer mostly related to gun manufacturing.

That is metalworking in its most precise form, I did mention the basic machinery involved.

Pottery is interesting, but requires firing and if wanted glazing, I see no need for it in my needs.

We do have a clay pit on the north end of the property where the river takes a bend.

Pulled some out for an art class my kid had in middle school, gave enough for all to play with.

Thanks.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Use of a tomahawk/long knife combination.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

PrepperForums said:


> What is on your list of survival skills that you would like to learn? Why?
> 
> How do you plan to learn these skills? Books? Classes? YouTube videos?
> 
> What skill do you think is the most overlooked?


Aint seen one of them things since boy scouts. Kindly get a grip.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Auntie, my primary vocation was as a toolmaker and a tool design engineer mostly related to gun manufacturing.
> 
> That is metalworking in its most precise form, I did mention the basic machinery involved.
> 
> ...


The indians didn't have kilns did they? Wish you lived close so you could teach me about metal work.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Auntie said:


> The indians didn't have kilns did they? Wish you lived close so you could teach me about metal work.


Depending on the tribe, some did, beehive shaped ones about 4 feet high Made from clay or terracotta. others used fire pits with a draft trench to raise the temp.

A super sized rocket stove made from rock and mud or clay will work, the higher the chimney the hotter the interior.

Basically an "L" shape with the elbow the retort.

That is best fired with lump charcoal, which you can make.

Put the vessel in the center chamber and fill the entrance way with the char keeping it filled.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The dumb ****** forgot to invent the wheel. They aint overly smart.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> The dumb ****** forgot to invent the wheel. They aint overly smart.


Not to knock the Indians, but how long did it take man to invent it?

The Indian used a travois to haul their possessions and tenting around.

The wheel came out of the middle east I think or Egypt???


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Depending on the tribe, some did, beehive shaped ones about 4 feet high Made from clay of terracotta. others used fire pits with a draft trench to raise the temp.
> 
> A super sized rocket stove made from rock and mud or clay will work, the higher the chimney the hotter the interior.
> 
> ...


I am going to have to look up the beehive shaped kiln, it sounds interesting. I really want to learn how to work with pottery because I feel it is basically a lost art for most of us. I can weave a great basket but still can't get a water tight one. Practice, practice, practice.

P.S. I wish you would share more things that you know


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Auntie said:


> Skills I want to learn: Pottery, alternative construction (i.e. sandbag buildings), trapping, fine tune my soap making.
> How will I learn: Books and trial & error.
> Most Overlooked: Food preservation


Might I recommend a subscription to The Backwoodsman magazine.. think last issue had an article on how to fire pottery in a fire pit...


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

tanning hides... making buckskin etc.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I'd like to learn more medical too. Thought about emt class, but just not enough time right now. I try to pick up as much as I can here and there, but I'd like formal training.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Just off the top of my noggin I need to learn canning.

How am I going to learn? Videos on YouTube and reading the information you fine folks have given right here on this forum.

Most overlooked? Health (your own) and first aid/medical


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Just off the top of my noggin I need to learn canning.
> 
> How am I going to learn? Videos on YouTube and reading the information you fine folks have given right here on this forum.
> 
> Most overlooked? Health (your own) and first aid/medical


I am certainly no expert on canning, I would be willing to teach you and help you if you have any questions. I really can not stress how important food preservation will be if it happens.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Cricket said:


> I suck at tying knots. How is it that as a kid I was a Girl Scout that got every single badge, but I still struggle with knots?


I am working on my knot tying as well but the wife still gets away. It's getting better tho, it's taking her longer. :vs_laugh:

Seriously, Canning and dehydrating is the big one on my list. I ordered a dehydrator and have been following Auntie and Hawg as well as others, on ways to go about it so starting next growing season I dive in the deep end. First aid is on my list as well. While I have a lot of supplies my skill set needs help.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Just off the top of my noggin I need to learn canning.





Prepared One said:


> I am working on my knot tying as well but the wife still gets away. It's getting better tho, it's taking her longer. :vs_laugh:
> 
> Seriously, Canning and dehydrating is the big one on my list. I ordered a dehydrator and have been following Auntie and Hawg as well as others, on ways to go about it so starting next growing season I dive in the deep end. First aid is on my list as well. While I have a lot of supplies my skill set needs help.


Just wondering Prepared One ........ you wanting to learn canning the conventional way, or some new fangled "off my noggin" approach?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Just wondering Prepared One ........ you wanting to learn canning the conventional way, or some new fangled "off my noggin" approach?


"Off my noggin" approach would be how I would go about it without help. :vs_laugh: I have never canned or even seen the process till last year when my wife canned some home made Salsa. My wife knows a little so she can help. If you hear on the news that some crazy old shit blew half the neighborhood up canning in Houston, that would be me! :shock:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

My priority right now is feeding ourselves. We tried a garden several years ago. That turned out to just be a banquet for the bugs plus we had no pollinators. So now we are trying it again.

We are starting off with waist high raised beds. My wife bought one on a whim and I put it together last weekend. This weekend I'll put in the dirt and start some fall vegetables. I intend to build a bigger one out of cedar so it's ready for the spring vegetables. I will be learning and make my mistakes with the fall vegetables.

I also need to learn about starting plants from seeds. I'll start that over the labor day weekend also. Some veggies and herbs I'll be growing in pots.

I'm also learning about pollinators. I don't want honeybees. They are too aggressive and require a lot of work. I'm working on attracting and raising non aggressive solitary bees such as Mason bees and Leafcutter bees. They do 3 times the work with fewer bees needed and I don't have to worry about me, the wife and the neighborhood kids getting stung. It seems there are many who are raising honeybees but there is little information on solitary bees so I'm on my own there. I have tried to find experts but there are none in my area that anyone is aware of. Even the local Ag extension office had no idea.

We are also learning canning. Ball said to start easy. So far we have made jams and just did our first batch of pickles. Next we will try pressure canning from stuff bought at the local farmers market. This way we will be ready when the garden gets going.

My other thing is to learn dehydrating. This is later down the road once we get the garden going.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I am working on my knot tying as well but the wife still gets away. It's getting better tho, it's taking her longer. :vs_laugh:
> 
> Seriously, Canning and dehydrating is the big one on my list. I ordered a dehydrator and have been following Auntie and Hawg as well as others, on ways to go about it so starting next growing season I dive in the deep end. First aid is on my list as well. While I have a lot of supplies my skill set needs help.


I would start small with the dehydrating. There is no reason to wait until the next growing season. Pick up a 5lb bag of carrots and dry those. They are inexpensive and have a lot of uses. When there is a sale on something pick up a few pounds and practice.



inceptor said:


> My priority right now is feeding ourselves. We tried a garden several years ago. That turned out to just be a banquet for the bugs plus we had no pollinators. So now we are trying it again.
> 
> We are starting off with waist high raised beds. My wife bought one on a whim and I put it together last weekend. This weekend I'll put in the dirt and start some fall vegetables. I intend to build a bigger one out of cedar so it's ready for the spring vegetables. I will be learning and make my mistakes with the fall vegetables.
> 
> ...


Have you built any bee houses for the Mason bees? You could start some flowers from seed and attract some pollinators now so they will be used to coming to your place.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

On the canning, I do pressure canning only.

There was a fail rate with my grandmothers hot water canning that I remember well.

There were hundreds of quart jars on the shelves in the cellar, every so often one of them would explode, what a mess!

Some would blow out all the contents when you flipped the bail.

I also remember all the fuss trying to get it done, they would work from morning till night for the whole weekend..

Back then the tops were glass and a big red rubber gasket was used to seal them, they had a wire bail to lock down the top.

I have an All American canner that works great, I follow the instructions, have not had a failed seal yet.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

My daughter found a huge honey hive in a big oak tree on our property, actually the dog found it, from about a hundred yards away with his nose.

She had trouble keeping him away from it.

I would guess there is a good 30 pounds of comb in it, I am happy with this find, will be taking some out at a later date.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Kid has a picture of it on her phone, if I can I will post it.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Can't figure how to rotate it, it is about a little over two feet in diameter.

The whole inside is hollowed out.

Looks like I will have a nice source of raw honey and wax.

If you look close, you can see the bees on the comb.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I would like to improve my people skills, with an eye toward getting a local prepping group together. I know one other person in the neighborhood who's got it on the ball, but I find it hard to talk about prepping with the local folks due to opsec.

I usually approach the subject with a casual question about deer hunting, then expand to shooting if it feels right. I haven't had much success, and there's got to be a better way.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Auntie said:


> I would start small with the dehydrating. There is no reason to wait until the next growing season. Pick up a 5lb bag of carrots and dry those. They are inexpensive and have a lot of uses. When there is a sale on something pick up a few pounds and practice.


Right now, the money is being used to buy and build so the dehydrating will need to wait. I do intend to get decent one and that's not cheap. I don't have the room to set up the box fan dehydrator and the oven method would drive my wife crazy (probably as would the box fan).



Auntie said:


> Have you built any bee houses for the Mason bees? You could start some flowers from seed and attract some pollinators now so they will be used to coming to your place.


Having no idea when I did it, I bought one online it was only a total of $35 including shipping. It's hanging right now. I intend to build another one entirely different now that I know how they work. Done right, the same house will hold all solitary bees. This one will be up long before the other bees get here. Oh, and bees are not expensive.

Another thing I have learned about solitary bees is that they hatch at different times of the season. Some are early spring, some are late spring and leafcutters are summer bees.

What I know about plants you could fit on the head of a pin with room left over. So I headed to the local nursery asked questions and bought 3 different varieties of plants. This late in the season so far I have spotted 1 leafcutter and 1 mason bee with the plants I have bought. I also have 3 berry bushes on the way. They will ship late September. I have 2 blueberry and 1 raspberry coming. It seems that bees are particularly attracted to these bushes and my wife loves blueberries.

Our local Ag extension office also has a Master Gardeners program. These are a group of volunteers who will answer any questions. I will probably utilize this resource also as needed.

Also, by taking this one step at a time, I learn more and make fewer mistakes. Plus I don't have enough time to do a whole lot at once. I work full time and with the added travel time, well, I don't get done as much as I need to.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Invisibility


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Right now, the money is being used to buy and build so the dehydrating will need to wait. I do intend to get decent one and that's not cheap. I don't have the room to set up the box fan dehydrator and the oven method would drive my wife crazy (probably as would the box fan).
> 
> Having no idea when I did it, I bought one online it was only a total of $35 including shipping. It's hanging right now. I intend to build another one entirely different now that I know how they work. Done right, the same house will hold all solitary bees. This one will be up long before the other bees get here. Oh, and bees are not expensive.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have a good plan.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Auntie said:


> Sounds like you have a good plan.


Thank you.


----------



## 1775Firearms (Aug 16, 2016)

Learn to live without any electricity and live off of the land. Assemble a group of friends that have certain skills to help out during a survival situation  I think the most important is to have supplies ready that will help you immediately in an emergency situation. There are tons of places to learn survival skills thanks to the internet. Google, YouTube, etc. Practice, Practice, Practice.

Matt
[link removed]


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Cricket said:


> I can shoot (mostly rifles) but I can't properly take a gun apart and clean it. I think it is way past time for me to learn. I also want to get proficient with handguns.


Cleaning any rifle is relatively easy, you do have to learn how the steps in stripping it down to parts, but I don't see why anyone couldn't learn how to properly clean a gun. Everyone has their own methods and preferred products in cleaning, but honestly doing any type of cleaning will do the job. It is like cleaning a car, yeah there are tricks and better products, but even if you just take a sponge and bucket of plain water, a kid will get the car much cleaner, not perfect, but better than nothing.

Do you think you just can't remember the steps? This I can kind of understand, especially if you have lots of guns. Maybe write down the steps or download the youtube videos that show you(you can download youtube videos on browsers like Firefox for free). If you don't have tons of guns, if you strip it down enough, you will remember. Perhaps some guns are more complicated than others.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

While we have others that are up to speed on the subject. I would like to have a better working knowledge of the useable plants we have here . Food, medical and other uses.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

PrepperForums said:


> What is on your list of survival skills that you would like to learn? Why?
> 
> How do you plan to learn these skills? Books? Classes? YouTube videos?
> 
> What skill do you think is the most overlooked?


Well after getting the active shooter tips from the Arab sounding guy..I am going to start practicing shooting from one knee to get the trajectory up over the heads of the innocent civilians. Also gonna concentrate more on head shots. Will have to try to fit all that in when they have the once a year certification for old wore out guys in December most likely.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

ham radio


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Auntie said:


> Get a magnesium fire starter and practice before you go. It takes a little practice but you can do it! Don't put the magnesium on your favorite plate, the magnesium might ruin it. Not that anyone in my family has ever done that. Watch a few videos about cleaning fish and you will be set.


I saw a nice demo on YouTube from the King of random. He built and used an acrylic fire piston... Looked cool and super easy to use.


----------



## Economic Survivalist (Dec 21, 2016)

Here is my top 3
1) Canning
2) Gardening
3) knot tying


----------

